# best muay thai fighter ever????



## daredevil (Mar 11, 2004)

Who do you think is the best muay thai fighter ever ?

The best Thai and the best non Thai !


My opinion :

Best Thai : Dieselnoi Sor Tharnasugarn

Best non Thai : Rob Kaman


----------



## OULobo (Mar 11, 2004)

daredevil said:
			
		

> Who do you think is the best muay thai fighter ever ?
> 
> The best Thai and the best non Thai !
> 
> ...



I would put my non Thai vote on Kaman or Dekker


----------



## Kold Kicker (Mar 25, 2004)

For me what i have seen so far, Ramon Dekker is my fave muay thai fighter, out of thai land. Just the fact how aggressive he is and is elbow techniques.

As for the Thai fighter probly someone like Coban, he hasnt had a lot of sucess, but hes a quality fighter and its excellent to watch.

If u havent seen it check out "Dekker vs. Coban".


----------

